# A line from Wordsworth



## FoolOfATook (Jan 28, 2003)

I was reading William Wordsworth's poem "Tintern Abbey" for my Brit Lit course, and while savoring the sheer beauty of his verse, I came across this line.



> And let the _misty mountain_-winds be free



Emphasis added.

While I'm sure that Tolkien probably read this poem at same point in his education, I doubt that he even remembered that particular line when he named the mountain range that figures so prominently in the geography of Middle-earth. However, there is a love and reverence for nature that is quite prominent in the work of both writers. 

I just thought that it was kind of cool, anyway.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *However, there is a love and reverence for nature that is quite prominent in the work of both writers.
> 
> I just thought that it was kind of cool, anyway. *



It IS cool, and you are totally right. Isn't Wordsworth called the "nature poet"? And Tolkien was a bit ecologically inclined as well, not being very fond of machines that destroyed nature. He brings this view into the LOTR as well - The Shire being ruined equates to his childhood home being ruined in England. Or something like that, I am beginning to ramble.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

I LOVE Wordsworth! And Tintern Abbey is one of my favorite poems.

Notice also though that Wordsworth was describing the winds as misty rather than the mountains themselves.

 You're right, I'm sure it has nothing to do with Tolkien, but it's kind of cool to note anyway.


----------

